# Froglet Ramp



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

So i have tads that popped their front legs out yesterday. I started think of a way to give them a dry place to climb out on. This is what i came up with. 
can you think of why this would not be good or safe to do? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Often the KISS principle is the best way to go. Lower your water level. Raise one end of the tub a couple of inches until you have about 1/2 water and 1/2 land. Put some leaves on the dry end for cover and you're all set.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

I have about 30 shoebox containers stacked 4 high. Its going to be tough to "tilt" them. plus, when stacked 4 high on the shelf there is only 1" of space above them. Thats why i had to figure something else out. This was what i came up with.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

The exposed styrofoam leeching into the water could be a health issue. Styrofoam is a known endocrine disruptor. 

If you could find something else to act as a float I think that your setup is a pretty good idea.


----------



## chipcount (Aug 27, 2010)

like the post above, lowering the water would be good. other than that the concept seems nice


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I usually transfer the tads to a morphing container a little after there front legs pop through. they "morphing container" is nothing more than a shoebox like you have tilted a couple inches like mentioned above. easy yet effective. A shoe box for 1 tad seems a bit overkill IMO.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I use the shoe boxes as morph containers also. If you have room to set up just a couple of morph containers you could transfer the tads as the pop their front legs. In your current set up, I think you're just as likely to find your meta-morphs clinging to the side of the container. When you open the lid, any froglets on top of the ramp may dive for cover (back to the water). 
There are many different methods that people use. There is no 1 right way to do it. Sometimes I will use 8 oz. deli cups and let them morph out in their grow out containers. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I like the ramp idea because it allows me to keep my container arrangement the same. I would have to make a new rack or shelf in order to be able to tilt the shoe boxes. I dont think that for the week or so that a piece of styrofoam will be in the water is enough to become an issue from leaching. I will find a different floating device anyway just to be safe.


----------

